# Chopstick diffuser



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

Good? No...

will it work? yes

will it be craptastic? absolutely

...for a 10 gal, go ceramic/glass diffuser (alotta maintanence and not too efficient)
CO2 ladder (not too effecient)
internal reactor (works great, just takes up space)
external reactor (works great, but requires canister type filter)
or active internal reactor (takes up some space, but is VERY effecient)

your choice


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I use a piece of bamboo skewer. It works enough to my standard, I went from a pH of 7.6 to 6.5 and I see my plants pearl. I use DIY CO2 for a 5g tank and a 10g. So you should be good, the skewer will work better as it ages... big bubbles will come out from the top where the tube ends but as it gets older the water has soaked into the wood the CO2 will travel to the end of the skwer producing smaller bubbles.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

just stick it in the intake of your filter or powerhead great way to diffuse diy co2.works great for me on a powerhead very fine mist of co2 comes out of the out take


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

In case you were interested in seeing what I was talking about in my above post:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP71RfyKtas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQJjQM-2udE


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

It works for me, although i need to change it lot.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just want to use it to get me by until I can safely afford modifying a mini powerhead. I was considering getting a glass diffuser, but reading around I guess some people have success with it on a DIY, most don't.

I'm also considering trying to put it into the intake of my HOB, but so far, no success...


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Captivate05 said:


> I'm also considering trying to put it into the intake of my HOB, but so far, no success...


 Your HOB will diffuss CO2 from your tank faster than you can put it into your tank. Too much flow there. Try another method for the short term. The video seems to just let the pressure buld up to a point and then puffs out a big bubble of gas until the pressure builds back up. I have seen temporary set ups where they just wieght the end of the air line in the tank and let the CO2 do its thing.

Best wishes

Wes


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I use a ceramic glass diffusor and it works very well and have had virtually no maintenance issues with it. Plus it can look rather cool in the tank. But I see your concern if you have DIY co2. I was using a filter cartridge for an undergravel filter awhile back and that worked well for me.


----------

